# How much does a 14 week old usually eat?



## Sam I Am (Dec 21, 2007)

Petey is eating 1/3 cup in the morning and 1/3 cup at night of Nutro Natural Choice puppy small bites. Is this enough? He is energetic, and feisty and does not otherwise look like I'm starving him. He is a maltese/poodle mix and weighs about 4 lbs. He was 3 months exactly on Christmas Day.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> Petey is eating 1/3 cup in the morning and 1/3 cup at night of Nutro Natural Choice puppy small bites. Is this enough? He is energetic, and feisty and does not otherwise look like I'm starving him. He is a maltese/poodle mix and weighs about 4 lbs. He was 3 months exactly on Christmas Day.[/B]


Most dogs foods have a feeding guide on the bag based on dog weights. As long as Petey's healthy and not under weigh, I would say that it is fine. Usually the higher the quality the food, the less you have to feed. I'm lucky if Maggie will eat a 1/4 of cup in the morning and evening. She's definitely a eats to live to pup. She's very health though, so my Vet said not worry. I hope that helps. :biggrin:


----------

